# Karomuster um Kreis



## xmariox (21. November 2002)

Hi!

Ich versuche mich schon seit paar Tagen irgendwie rauszubekommen wie ich das hinbekomme. Was ich genau machen will.

Ich habe ein Karomuster aus zwei Reihen bestehend. 
1. Reihe: schwarz-weiss-schwarz-weiss etc
2. Reihe: weiss-schwarz-weiss-schwarz etc

Also ein laenglicher Strich wie ein Schachbrett. Nur will ich eben dieses Muster rund um einen Kreis bekommen (im Aussenbereich am Rand). Entweder er verzerrt mir das total falsch oder es stimmt gar nichts. Das Muster muss ja ein wenig verzerrt werden durch die Kreisform nur soll das alles halt noch "natuerlich" aussehen!

Weiss jemand wie man das hinbekommt? Suche  im Forum ergab nichts und auch sonst konnte mir noch niemand helfen!

Danke und Gruss 
mario


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. November 2002)

Wähle Dein Muster aus [STRG] + [A]

Lege es als Muster fest (Menü: Bearbeiten - Muster festlegen)

Wieder Menü: Bearbeiten - Fläche füllen (dort Muster wählen)


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. November 2002)

mach dir dein muster, geh unter 
Filter -> Verzerrungsfilter -> Polarkoorinaten...
wähle Rechtecking polar
dupliziere die ebene, spiegel sie vertikal
und pass sie der anderen ebene an,
zu einer ebene zusammen fügen
und so transformieren, bis es passt


----------



## xmariox (21. November 2002)

Danke fuer die Idee aber ich glaube du hast mich etwas falsch verstanden. Ich moechte nicht den Kreis mit nem Muster fuellen sondern ich habe einen Balken der aus zwei Reihen Quadraten besteht, jeweils abwechselnd schwarz - weiss. Diesen Streifen moechte ich nun so um den Rand des Kreises legen, dass es perspektivisch richtig nach einen Karomuster um einen Kreis aussieht. Das heisst die Karos sind leicht verzerrt und nach innen auch kleiner da der Radius auch kleiner wird. In der Mitte soll frei bleiben da es ja nur zwei Reihen sind.

Ist das verstaendlicher? Ansonsten versuch ich das vielleicht mal von Hand zu zeichen 

Gruss
mario


----------



## xmariox (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *mach dir dein muster, geh unter
> Filter -> Verzerrungsfilter -> Polarkoorinaten...
> wähle Rechtecking polar
> ...



Super, das wars. nur noch eine Frage: Wieso wird die Ebene kopiert? Ich habe eine Weile rumprobiert und wirklich geholfen hat mir das dann nicht. Wegen dem Spalt der offen bleibt nach der Filteranwendung? Naja jedenfalls hab ichs jetzt dank deiner Hilfe hinbekommen!

Vielen Dank!
mario


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von xmariox _
> *Wegen dem Spalt der offen bleibt nach der Filteranwendung? *



genau deshalb


----------



## xmariox (22. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *genau deshalb *



Ok  dann nochmals vielen Dank!

Gruss
mario


----------



## Jan Seifert (22. November 2002)

hehe
bitte bitte


----------

